# Delonghi Magnifica EAM3500. No steam/hot water from water spout.



## Shigaon (Mar 2, 2017)

Good day, need help with this case.

I have Delonghi Magnifica EAM3500 5-6 years old.

I opened the machine and cleaned water spout nozzle but its didnt help (descale didn't help too).

Tried around 30 times to get hot water/steam - without any result (got only few drops of water for all 30 times)

After this try front solenoid was hot (dont know how to check if solenoid work).

Will be happy for any help.

Thanks in advance.


----------

